# AG Bikes info request



## marcalans

I was wondering if anyone has experience with AG road bikes (www.agbicycles.com). The XP01 model seems fairly well equipped for $1850 (full SRAM Rival). All I discovered is that the company was registered as a business in the U.S. by Giovanni Dagostino in 2010 (based in Florida). The Toray carbon frames are designed, constructed, and painted in Italy and the bikes assembled in the United States.

The geometry seems fairly relaxed, which is what I’m looking for (i.e., similar to Look 566, Cervelo RS, Felt Z, Synapse, etc.), but it would be reassuring to know if someone has had a positive first-hand experience with the bikes.

Thanks.
Marcalans


----------



## zigmeister

marcalans said:


> I was wondering if anyone has experience with AG road bikes (www.agbicycles.com). The XP01 model seems fairly well equipped for $1850 (full SRAM Rival). All I discovered is that the company was registered as a business in the U.S. by Giovanni Dagostino in 2010 (based in Florida). The Toray carbon frames are designed, constructed, and painted in Italy and the bikes assembled in the United States.
> 
> The geometry seems fairly relaxed, which is what I’m looking for (i.e., similar to Look 566, Cervelo RS, Felt Z, Synapse, etc.), but it would be reassuring to know if someone has had a positive first-hand experience with the bikes.
> 
> Thanks.
> Marcalans


Can't help you. All I know is when I was down a few weeks ago in Lauderdale area for some races...they love their AGs and Stradalli bikes!!

what I mean by that is I saw many guys riding/racing them, whether the AG are anything special, don't know. But several of them made their appearance.

The reason I responded to this thread was because after being at the race, I was wondering, why are all these guys on this AG frame? So I looked them up..seems descent for the money. 

From what I can tell, it is one of the usual Chinese frames you can find and order directly without the fancy paint with their logos.

From their website: "AG Bicycles in accordance with its MISSION (high quality at the lowest price), plans to form alliances with the best national and international manufacturers of parts and components."

Sounds familiar, like many companies do these days.


----------



## marcalans

zigmeister said:


> From what I can tell, it is one of the usual Chinese frames you can find and order directly without the fancy paint with their logos.


On the AG website, they make it a point to assert that their frames are not of Asian origin -- that they are, in fact, designed and manufactured by a small factory in Italy and then the bikes are assembled in the U.S. This doesn't necessarily mean that their frames are better quality than Asian frames, but I suppose they feel that emphasizing their Italian origin is a good marketing ploy. 

Perhaps, AG frames are more prevalent in Florida where the U.S. headquarters is based, but I have yet to see one on the road in California.

-- Marcalans


----------



## bmwk100

I'm in South Florida and a riding buddy of mine just took his first ride on his AG Friday. He got it for 3K with SRAM Red- seems like a pretty good deal.
P.S.- I do see a few of them on my group rides.


----------



## mpcbike

If AG frames are not made in China, I am the Queen of England...


----------



## RiceKilla

The reason they're so prevalent down here is that most if not all of the racers are from South Florida. Same with Stradalli. One of those companies where the regular Joe Schmoe sees a ton of local racers with them and thinks, "hey those must be great". 

I also don't buy the made in Italy bit at all having seen these frames in person.


----------



## pumaking

Dont fall into the whole made in Italy BS. These Asian frames which are supposedly finished in Italy. Pinarello does this, they can claim its made in Italy because they prep and paint the frames in Italy allowing them to circumvent International laws.


----------



## NWS Alpine

RiceKilla said:


> The reason they're so prevalent down here is that most if not all of the racers are from South Florida. Same with Stradalli. One of those companies where the regular Joe Schmoe sees a ton of local racers with them and thinks, "hey those must be great".
> 
> I also don't buy the made in Italy bit at all having seen these frames in person.


They are Asian frames. They are still nice bikes and not overpriced. Very good support from what I hear. 

A lot of the guys here ride them because they get them discounted through their local clubs/teams. 

Stradalli is similar but worse quality and service. I would avoid them.


----------



## Rafaelj

Hi my name is Rafael... Im the Rep for AG.... There is always been a questions of were bikes are made, Well arent they all from Asia? Even your expensive bike, our bike is 100% asian meaning that all bikes carbon sheets are sold in Japan. We buy the carbon from Japan and sent it to Italy, we do use toray T800 and sent it to small company in Italy(same company that does an expensive italian bike,No naming names) But that is history now cause we were accused to use asian frames even tought we have our patent under italian soil as whole builders, For our new line of 2013-2014 we had taken a different turn, we still get the carbon from Japan(like everyone does) and bring it to the United States, Meaning that our Factory is manufacturing the whole bike here under American soil. We do the molding, we do the bakin, We do the final touches and then the custom paint.... Yes we offer a custom paint at affordable price, everything done here and we welcome everyone to our Factory....


----------



## Kingcarbon

I do not work for AG but can corroborate what Rafael is saying. I was just in their shop in Medley, FL yesterday. They took me through their facility where I saw bikes in every stage of the build. From raw carbon to the paint booth. It's unfortunate that cyclists immediately assume that a new brand is Chinese Crap without doing their homework. I'm glad to see more companies committed to building quality machines here in the USA! Personally I cannot wait to pick up my XP02 next week! From my conversations with the AG Team I'm certain it's going to be as AMAZING as the Queen of England posting in this forum!!!!


----------



## wickedwheels

Kingcarbon said:


> I do not work for AG but can corroborate what Rafael is saying. I was just in their shop in Medley, FL yesterday. They took me through their facility where I saw bikes in every stage of the build. From raw carbon to the paint booth. It's unfortunate that cyclists immediately assume that a new brand is Chinese Crap without doing their homework. I'm glad to see more companies committed to building quality machines here in the USA! Personally I cannot wait to pick up my XP02 next week! From my conversations with the AG Team I'm certain it's going to be as AMAZING as the Queen of England posting in this forum!!!!


I don't buy it...

I've seen a lot of carbon out of Asia and have one in my shop right now. I can't imagine that this is US-manufactured. Painted, perhaps. I've searched all over and can't find a single picture of the factory. There isn't a single US-manufacturer who doesn't proudly display their manufacturing facilities. 

Besides, a post from "Kingcarbon", isn't really a good sell since it's his only post about this.

I'm calling the out... if your stuff is made here, show us!


----------



## davefarley33

Rafaelj said:


> Hi my name is Rafael... Im the Rep for AG.... There is always been a questions of were bikes are made, Well arent they all from Asia? Even your expensive bike, our bike is 100% asian meaning that all bikes carbon sheets are sold in Japan. We buy the carbon from Japan and sent it to Italy, we do use toray T800 and sent it to small company in Italy(same company that does an expensive italian bike,No naming names) But that is history now cause we were accused to use asian frames even tought we have our patent under italian soil as whole builders, For our new line of 2013-2014 we had taken a different turn, we still get the carbon from Japan(like everyone does) and bring it to the United States, Meaning that our Factory is manufacturing the whole bike here under American soil. We do the molding, we do the bakin, We do the final touches and then the custom paint.... Yes we offer a custom paint at affordable price, everything done here and we welcome everyone to our Factory....


I am looking at a xp01, and cannot find any info. Does anyone know about this brand


----------

